# Utah Muzzle-loader Season Tips



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

So guys, this is the first year I've ever only had a Muzzle Loader tag. I've done dedicated a couple times now, where I've gone out for a few days during the muzzy, but nothing crazy. Usually I'll tag out on the bow hunt and be done with it. This year I put in for just muzzy due to shoulder problems and figured having the first go after archery guys is better than the rifle. 

What advice do you have for fellow muzzy hunters? What habits have you found the Mule deer bucks following this time of year? From what I've seen they are still in bachelor herd or just starting to separate, the velvet is scrapped but obviously we've got a ways till the rut. 

Have you found feeding or bedding patterns change much after the archery season? Are they less apt to feeding in open meadows like the month before? 

Any and all advice and thoughts on Utah's muzzy season is welcome! I'd love to hear what you've learned over the years.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Depending on the unit, they can be in the same general patterns as they were in the archery hunt. Sometimes bucks will drop into vegetation from the high country to rub their velvet, but they usually return after it is rubbed. (Like 1/2 mile)

But other units will see deer start to migrate-- such as the Book Cliffs. So it depends on where you are. And there will still be bachelor groups. I have seen older, mature bucks go off on their own after they rub. 

One other thought is the scopes almost make it feel like cheating-- compared to pre-scope days...... 

..


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not an expert but I would second Packout. In the unit I hunt they are still in bachelor groups, and they are very close to the area they were in during the archery hunt. With the older/bigger bucks I have seen about half are still in bachelor herds and half are off on their own. If I were to guess the half on their own don't ever join a bachelor herd.


----------

